
My olive-curing manual is now an Amazon paperback - godDLL
Printed edition sporting a new juicy cover is now on Amazon here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;1699379149<p>I wrote an ebook manual on how to cure fresh olives.<p>Previous discussion at:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21231573
======
godDLL
OP here: AMA

~~~
OJFord
This is uncanny, I have a single olive tree with a very modest crop - I just
picked and begun curing this evening.

I just did a quick search and applied the first/simplest I found - 1 part salt
to 10 parts water for a brine cure.

There's only ten moderately sized olives, and about the same but smaller left
on the tree (I'm hoping with focused resources they'll have a chance to plump
up a bit).

Funny coincidence seeing this here!

~~~
godDLL
When they're done, try two or three different ways of marinading them, just a
plastic cup will do for each marinade batch. One day out, two days in the
fridge, then cover.

This way you'll get more out of your harvest, cheers!

